
In the Final Minutes of His Life, Calvin Has One Last Talk with Hobbes - rmason
https://medium.com/@playmaker/in-the-final-minutes-of-his-life-calvin-has-one-last-talk-with-hobbes-4f6d76dc9cae
======
rbanffy
I remember this, but I don't remember seeing it as an image.

